# Pc Boxen Kaufberatung



## Xburn (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo
ich suche Pc Boxen mit einem guten Sound und Bass für ca. 40-50€
habt ihr vorschläge ?

danke im vorraus 

edit:
sind creatives gut ?


----------



## thysol (15. Juni 2010)

Was willst du denn mit den Dingern machen? Heimkino, Games, Musik?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

Hast du dich schonmal im HowTo umgesehen?

Ansonsten gilt wie immer...für 40-50€ kannst du keinen guten Sound erwarten, da musst du schon etwas mehr ausgeben.
Wenn dein Budget auf die 40-50€ begrenzt ist würde ich dir die SpeedLink Gravity Blaster empfehlen. Die haben wenigstens halbwegs vernünftige Satelliten aus Holz und klingen dadurch nicht so blechern wie der übliche Schrott von Logitech und Creative. Die SpeedLink Gravity Blaster findest du eigentlich in sogut wie jedem Elektromarkt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

Naja für 40-50 bekommst du nix fettes vorallem was Bass angeht aber in der Preisklasse würde ich nachh einm 2.1 Set von Logitech ausschau halten 
mfg


----------



## Xburn (15. Juni 2010)

> Ansonsten gilt wie immer...für 40-50€ kannst du keinen guten Sound erwarten, da musst du schon etwas mehr ausgeben.


wieso das den ?? ö.Ö
ich will was normales, nix fettes und es ist vorallem für games gedacht aber auch zum großteil für videos und musik 

ist creative eine gute firma in der sache ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ist creative eine gute firma in der sache ?



Nicht so 
Klar du hast keine 450 € für ein Teufel aber wenn schon Low Budget dann Logietch 
Glaub mir 
Ein schönes 2.1 
mfg


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> wieso das den ?? ö.Ö
> ich will was normales, nix fettes und es ist vorallem für games gedacht aber auch zum großteil für videos und musik
> 
> ist creative eine gute firma in der sache ?



für Games und Videos...naja, da mag ein günstiges System ja noch ausreichen, aber um Musik richtig genießen zu können braucht es schon ein paar vernünftige Lautsprecher und nich so ein Plastik-Mist wie man ihn in der Preisregion zum Großteil bekommt. Sorry...
Creative...naja, machen halt auch nur so Plastik-Zeug was alles sehr blechern klingt. Es gibt viele Leute, denen so ein mieser Klang reicht, vor allem wenn man nix besseres kennt. Aber wenn du mehr investierst wirst du deutlich besseren Klang bekommen. Es geht ja auch nicht darum was "fettes" zu bekommen, dafür reicht ein Billig-Logitech-System mit Subwoofer der alles überdröhnt. Guter Klang ist aber sehr viel mehr als nur ein dicker Subwoofer. Am besten wäre, wenn du mal in einen Elektromarkt gehst und dir dort verschiedene Systeme anhörst. Lass dir dann auch ruhig mal in der HiFi-Ecke richtige Lautsprecher vorführen damit du mal eine Ahnung davon bekommst, wie sich guter Klang anhört 



> Klar du hast keine 450 € für ein Teufel aber wenn schon Low Budget dann  Logietch



Logitech ist doch auch nicht besser als Creative. Die bauen auch nur Mini-Plastik-Brüllwürfel die total blechern klingen und dazu nen Subwoofer der von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde nur am rumkotzen ist weil er die ganze Zeit übersteuert...das Gravity von Speedlink klingt da schon sehr viel harmonischer!


----------



## Xburn (15. Juni 2010)

ich war selbst bei saturn und habe mich überzeugt
das system hier:

Aktiv Boxen Woofer Creative T3130 Sound 2.1 25 Watt Neu bei eBay.de: PC-Lautsprecher (endet 17.06.10 23:42:03 MESZ)

fand ich vom sound "klarer" als 

die hier

Logitech Z323 2.1 Lautsprechersystem 30 W RMS schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

habe beide ausprobiert
mir haben creative besser gefallen obwohl sie nicht so "aufgemotzt" sind wie die logitech ..
was sagt ihr ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> für Games und Videos...naja, da mag ein günstiges System ja noch ausreichen, aber um Musik richtig genießen zu können braucht es schon ein paar vernünftige Lautsprecher und nich so ein Plastik-Mist wie man ihn in der Preisregion zum Großteil bekommt. Sorry...
> Creative...naja, machen halt auch nur so Plastik-Zeug was alles sehr blechern klingt. Es gibt viele Leute, denen so ein mieser Klang reicht, vor allem wenn man nix besseres kennt. Aber wenn du mehr investierst wirst du deutlich besseren Klang bekommen. Es geht ja auch nicht darum was "fettes" zu bekommen, dafür reicht ein Billig-Logitech-System mit Subwoofer der alles überdröhnt. Guter Klang ist aber sehr viel mehr als nur ein dicker Subwoofer. Am besten wäre, wenn du mal in einen Elektromarkt gehst und dir dort verschiedene Systeme anhörst. Lass dir dann auch ruhig mal in der HiFi-Ecke richtige Lautsprecher vorführen damit du mal eine Ahnung davon bekommst, wie sich guter Klang anhört
> 
> 
> ...




Das stimmt 
Und ja geh mal in einen Laden und lass dir was zeigen 
mfg
EDIT: Will ja nix sagen aber das ist beides "Plastik- Zeug" ^^ du weisst  schon was ich meine^^


----------



## Xburn (15. Juni 2010)

> EDIT: Will ja nix sagen aber das ist beides "Plastik- Zeug" ^^ du weisst schon was ich meine^^


mir hat der sound aber sehr gut gefallen von diesem creative und wollte einfach nur wissen obs schrott ist , oder ob man fürs gleiche geld was besseres kriegt. ich habe auch nicht so viel platz ... das sollte schon auf meinen tisch passen und beide meiner wahlen passen ^^

nur wollte ich wissen ob man für ca. 40-50€
was genau gleichgroßes kriegt mit besserer leitstung und ob creative mit logitech mithalten kann von den geräten ^^
? 

???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

wenn es dir klanglich gefallen hat, dann nimm es. Creative und Logitech nehmen sich von der Qualität nicht viel...


----------



## Xburn (16. Juni 2010)

> wenn es dir klanglich gefallen hat, dann nimm es. Creative und Logitech nehmen sich von der Qualität nicht viel...


welche firma ist dann gut ? ö.Ö
das teil was du reingestellt hast, also die boxen sind relativ groß im vergleich zu den creative oder ?


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> nur wollte ich wissen ob man für ca. 40-50€
> was genau gleichgroßes kriegt mit besserer leitstung und ob creative mit logitech mithalten kann von den geräten ^^
> ?
> 
> ???


Naja was besseres Wahrscheinlich nicht aber geh echt mal in Saturm und dann in denn Hifi Bereich und lass dich beraten 
mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (16. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also die boxen sind relativ groß im vergleich zu den creative oder ?


 Was sicher nicht von Nachteil ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

> das teil was du reingestellt hast, also die boxen sind relativ groß im vergleich zu den creative oder ?



relativ zu den Creative-Teilen gesehen ja. Klang braucht nunmal Raum um auch vernünftig rüberzukommen. Das ist ganz normal. Je kleiner die Lautsprecher sind, desto dünner klingen sie...so als Faustregel.



> welche firma ist dann gut ? ö.Ö



Im PC-Segment sind Teufel und Edifier recht gute Laurtsprecherhersteller.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

lieber Xburn, es ist wie mit der Grafikkarte: nicht an falscher Stelle sparen! 

Einfach mal nach diesen beiden Komponenten suchen: ..weniger würde ich nicht investieren.


> *Budget < €100
> *
> *Dynavox CS-PA1 + Magnat Monitor Supreme 100
> 
> *




..weniger würde ich nicht investieren.


----------



## Xburn (16. Juni 2010)

kann man den für 50€
nicht boxen mit guten sound kaufen und nicht allzu groß ? ö.Ö
brauche vorschläge


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Ne sorry, nicht wirklich. Ab ~80€ geht der Spaß los. Aber dafür hast dich ja hier im Forum angemeldet!  

Eventuell könntest du dich nochmal nach ein paar aktiven Monitoren umsehen.


P.S.
Die oben vorgeschlagenen Magnat Supreme 100 sind nicht groß.


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

ich benutze gut gepflegte Dual CV1100 und alte 3 Weg Boxen. 
Dual kann man gebraucht gunstig kaufen.
Ich möchte nie Plastikboxen,  die blechert zu viel, (nicht mit Ohren gehört)

Falls es extrem soll: Röhrenverstärker inkl. Klipschorn. 
Ihre Bass und Lautstärke soll gewaltig sei. 

Foto zu Klipschorn
http://www.avguide.ch/bilder/slideshow/D594645A-1185-C4B3-523743498D41A4A5/lg/TischCasc465.jpg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

> Sorry, dass ich schlechte Deutsch kann, Ursache ich bin gehörlos, und ich kann trotzdem besser Deutsch als meine hörende Mutter.


Soll das eigentlich ernst gemeint sein?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2010)

Kann man bei dem Edifier e3350 bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Also zu dem Edifier e3350 kann ich nichts sagen. Ich hatte mal das Edifier S530 2.1 und ich muss sagen, dass ich die Kombination aus Verstärker+Lautsprecher in jedemfall dem S530 vorziehen würde. 
Für unter 200€ ist es aber mitunter das beste 2.1 System (im Bereich PC-Lautsprecher).

Was ich damit sagen will: es lohnt sich lieber gleich auf richtige Lautsprechermarken zu setzen. Magnat bietet da sehr günstige Einstiegsmöglichkeiten in die Hifi-Welt. Dazu den bereitsvorgeschlagenen Dynavox-Verstärker oder gleich ne gebrauchten Stereo-AMP bei ebay.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2010)

Derzeit hab ich ne Technics SA-EH590 am Rechner dran, brauch aber nen 2.1 System für den Garten. Da das e3350 gute Bewertungen bekommen hat, ist es für mich attraktiv.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Aso, nix dolles nur n bisschen Sound für kleinere Partys? -> *dann würd ich mal hier umschauen*


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht, kannst du mir eher was von Hardwareversand.de empfehlen? danke 

(P.S.: Großer Garten, knapper Ha, Partylaube ca. 50qm)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber Soundmäßig gibt es da nichts Gutes für den Kurs. 



> (P.S.: Großer Garten, knapper Ha, Partylaube ca. 50qm)


Da würde ich dann schon zu den aktiven Monitoren raten und da Budget evtl etwas über die 50€ anheben. Mehr Power als die kleinen Edifier haben die allemal.


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

@KaiHD7960xx

Ja ich bin gehörlos und nicht so gut in Deutsch...

Ich benutzte Dual CV1100 nur wenn ich bass braucht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

ähm, sorry für die dumme Frage, aber wenn du gehörlos bist, was machst du dann mit einem Dual-Verstärker und 3-Wege-Lautsprechern?


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

na hab schon geschrieben, dass ichBass für zocken braucht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

ASo okay, ich war nur verwirrt wegen der Lautsprecherausstattung.  Nichts für ungut.  

LG, Kai


----------



## Xburn (16. Juni 2010)

ich denke ich werde mir die von creative holen also für 36€
die einen
oder halt die einen von logitech die einer von euch vorgeschlagen hat , mit dem nicht regulierbaren bass


----------



## maGic (16. Juni 2010)

hehe...falls ich mehr Bass braucht krame ich alte Bouyer Verstärker aus 1970.

Allerdings muß  mit solcher Verstärker aufpassen, die ist in der Lage 80W- Tiefton-Lautsprecher sekundeschnell durchschießen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juni 2010)

> ich denke ich werde mir die von creative holen also für 36€
> die einen
> oder halt die einen von logitech die einer von euch vorgeschlagen hat , mit dem nicht regulierbaren bass



na dann viel Spaß damit. Ich hoffe du bist trotz aller Beratungsresistenz mit deinem neuen Sound-Equipment zufrieden...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

> ich denke ich werde mir die von creative holen also für 36€
> die einen
> oder halt die einen von logitech die einer von euch vorgeschlagen hat , mit dem nicht regulierbaren bass


Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?  Ja dann viel Spaß damit. Schlechter geht's kaum.


----------



## Xburn (16. Juni 2010)

> Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?  Ja dann viel Spaß damit. Schlechter geht's kaum.


ich habe halt wenig platz und ca. 50€
ich kann mir kein MEGA dödel kaufen :/


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

Daher hatte ich dir ja diesen Link gepostet.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Eventuell könntest du dich nochmal nach ein paar aktiven Monitoren umsehen.


----------



## Sahit (16. Juni 2010)

Für nen bissel mehr als 50 € bekommst du ein Edifier C2 mit 30W reicht für kleine zimmer auf jeden fall hier mein test http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rungsbericht-test-edifier-c2.html#post1668261

Sind auf jeden fall besser als alles von Creativ und Logitech in dem Preissektment allerding mittlerweile nur schwer zu  bekommen da es überall Ausverkauft ist. Benötigt aber auch seinen Platz


----------



## Xburn (16. Juni 2010)

> Benötigt aber auch seinen Platz


 das ist das problem ^^
das creative passt gerade noch hier rein ^^
beim creative handelt es sich um das 

creative insipre t3130

einer hat mir geraten solche zu kaufen
also ie logitech x210
aber dort kann man den bass nicht regulieren , so ist der rechner immer mit maximal bass auf tour 
dafür soll der sound besser als bei creative sein (der ist geil der von creative).

_



			Eventuell könntest du dich nochmal  nach ein paar aktiven Monitoren umsehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

aber aktive haben keinen bass und wenn doch dann keinen besseren als die creative t3130 ... :/
_


----------



## shengli (16. Juni 2010)

Xburn befolge lieber die Ratschläge, die man dir gab! Und wenn man einen Monat länger wartet um zu sparen! Ich habe den direkten Vergleich. Mein Bruder hatt auch so plastik Müll nebenan! Der Sound klingt stumpf und die Höhen sind miserabel. Boxen hatt man für gewöhnlich etwas länger und es liegen Welten zwischen der Soundqualität. Letzt beim surfen einen Schuss aus einer Pistole gehört und wir hatten uns voll erschrocken!. 
Solche Effekte würden dir da schlicht weg entgehen.

Wenn man jetzt die 36 Euro ausgeben würde, könnte man sich später wirklich sehr darüber ärgern. 

Spare lieber auf das Edifier oder die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 und man wird es nicht bereuen.
Habe jeden Tag wirklich Spaß an dem Sound und möchte meine Boxen nicht mehr missen.

Es lohnt sich immer, auch wenn man nicht gerade der geduldigste Mensch ist.


----------



## Sahit (16. Juni 2010)

Das musst natürlich du wissen aber wenn dann würd ich dir empfehlen kauf erstma ne überganslösung und spar dein Geld z.B. für gute Kopfhörer empfehle hier Sennheiser. Finde den bass von Creativ und Logitech einfach nur Matschig und nicht gut. Alternativ wäre auch noch nen 2.0 system 
halt so was hier (auf die schnelle nicht anderes gefunden) Kaufen Creative Inspire T10 | Lautsprecher | Creative Labs Online Store (Deutschland)
aber wie gesagt ich würde mir nachdem ich mein Edifier C2 hab nie wieder Plastikboxen aller Logitech + Creativ kaufen


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

> Xburn befolge lieber die Ratschläge, die man dir gab! Und wenn man einen Monat länger wartet um zu sparen! Ich habe den direkten Vergleich. Mein Bruder hatt auch so plastik Müll nebenan! Der Sound klingt stumpf und die Höhen sind miserabel. Boxen hatt man für gewöhnlich etwas länger und es liegen Welten zwischen der Soundqualität. Letzt beim surfen einen Schuss aus einer Pistole gehört und wir hatten uns voll erschrocken!.
> Solche Effekte würden dir da schlicht weg entgehen.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt die 36 Euro ausgeben würde, könnte man sich später wirklich sehr darüber ärgern.
> ...


versteht doch bitte das ich KEINEN platz habe , ich habe nur geringfüging platz.
wenn ihr mir super boxen zeigen könnt die z.b 80€ kosten aber wenig platz einnehmen wäre ich daran sehr interessiert 
mir gehts ebenfalls um den platz ...
ich habe nur meinen tisch :/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

kannst du denn keine Lautsprechständer links und rechts vom Tisch platzieren? Oder eine Wandmontage in Betracht ziehen? Es gibt doch noch mehr Möglichkeiten als die Lautsprecher nur auf den Tisch zu klatschen. Guter Klang braucht nunmal Platz.


----------



## Caspar (17. Juni 2010)

Das wäre wirklich eine Alternative. Muss hier den beratenden Profis mal Recht geben. ^^ Spare lieber noch ein oder zwei Monate und überlege dir etwas schönes wie du praktisch Platz machen kannst und kaufe dann was richtiges. Mein Nachbar (ein toller Mensch) hat eine 60 Euro Urlalt 5.1 Anlage von Phillips. So etwas grauseliges habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Da donnert nichts, es scheppert und plärrt nur bestialisch. Das hat nix mit Genuss zu tun. ^^ Wenn du ein wenig sparst und dir einen geeigneten Platz suchst wirst du es nicht bereuen. (Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!) ^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Juni 2010)

> Wenn du ein wenig sparst und dir einen geeigneten Platz suchst wirst du es nicht bereuen. (Dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!) ^^


Dito.



> ihr mir super boxen zeigen könnt die z.b 80€ kosten aber wenig platz einnehmen wäre ich daran sehr interessiert
> mir gehts ebenfalls um den platz ...
> ich habe nur meinen tisch :/


80€? -> Dann hol dir den Dynavox Verstärker und die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100. Wenn du beides bei Amazon bestelltst bist du auch bei 80€. 

Wegen des Platzes: 
Häng die Boxen einfach über den Schreibtisch an die Wand. Der Hochtöner sollte dabei etwa auf Augenhöhe sein. Aber so groß sind die Boxen eigentlich nicht, dass sie nicht bequem neben das Tft passen sollten.


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

ja aber wie soll ich da an die wand montieren ?
löcher in die wand zu machen habe ich keine lust :/


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Juni 2010)

> löcher in die wand zu machen habe ich keine lust :/


Selbst ist der Mann. Etwas Mühe muss du dir schon geben.  

Mach doch mal nen Foto von deinem Schreibtisch. Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass die klenen Boxen nicht noch neben den Monitor passen.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

ich war am WE auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen 2.1 Soundsystem: Ausgewogener Klang, nicht Tuff-Tuff Disko Musik aber auch keine klirrende Höhen. Es sollte nicht zu teuer sein mein Budget waren Anfangs auch 30-50 Euro. Hab auch nen Thread dazu aufgemacht (siehe unten). 

Nach längeren Überlegungen und einigen Empfehlungen aus dem Forum zum Trotz, hab ich mir am Sonntag dann das Edifier C2 bestellt (56 Euro bei Hardwareversand, 73 Euro mit Lieferung nach AUT). Hab dazu ein paar Tests gefunden, wo es sogar mit dem Teufel C 200 gleichgesetzt wurde, und das kostet schlappe 150 Euro, und ist Referenz. 

Was mir gefallen hat, und viele empfohlen haben, war ein Verstärker, der ist beim C2 von Edifier schon mit dabei, auch gut ist das das Ganze aus Holz gefertigt ist. Fernbedienung dabei, also fürn Fernseher geeignet. Verhältnismässig große Lautsprecher für PC Soundsystem (vor allem in der Preislage). Ich hoffe das es noch diese Woche kommt, du kannst ja warten bis ich es ausprobiert habe. 

Zu Logitechboxen - ich finde die klirren alle extrem, zu hohe Höhen und die Bässen prellen mehr als das sie sanft die Boxen unterstützen, die Tischfernbedienungen sind ein Witz (das C2 hat eine Infrarot Fernbedienung dabei). 
Aber der Geheimtip neben Edifier ist in dem Preissegement vor allem Speed-Link mit Reflex oder Gravity, sehr ausgewogener Klang - hab mich beim dritt-größten Mediamarkt durchs Angebot gehört.

Also wenn du vll noch ein paar euro drauflegen kannst, würde ich mir das Edifier C2 holen. Vll kannst du ja noch ein paar Tage warten bis ich das System ausprobiert habe (hoffe es kommt heute oder morgen noch). 

Mein Sound Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/104685-suche-guenstiges-soundupgrade.html

Edifier.com
http://www.edifier-international.com/distributor.php?action=30#menu_produk


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn das Budget aber vorhanden ist, würde ich dringend zu dem kleinen Stereo-Verstärker (Dynavox) und den Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 raten. Der Sound ist um Welten besser. 

Ich sag, dass ja nicht, weil ich euch ärgern will, sondern weil ich genau wie Ihr versucht habe (vor wenigen Monaten) ein Sound-Setup zu finden, welches keine 100€ kostet und Spitzen-Kinosound widergeben sollte. ^^

So bin ich in einem Jahr langsam etwas näher Richtung Hörgenuss gekommen.

Meine Systeme:
Logitech LS 21 2.1 ~ 25€
Logitech Z-3 2.1 ~ 55€
Edifier S530 2.1 ~ 185€ (damals nur 139€, -> 180€ wären mir zu viel gewesen für Sound)

Erstes 2.1 "Hifi" System: Pioneer Amplifier A 335, Pioneer S-H310-QVL Standlautsprecher, Canton AS 10 Subwoofer 
~ 270€
Aktuell Sourround-Projekt: Onkyo TX-SV 9041, Pioneer S-H310-QVL, Magnat Monitor Supreme 220, Heco Superior Center
~ 350€ 

Die letzen beide Systeme sind beide komplett vom Gebrauchtmarkt. Da kamen die Edifier S530 nicht ansatzweise ran.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich nur meine erfahrungen einbringen, vll hilfts ihm ja. 

zur boxen aufhängung, ist eigentlich nicht blöd die dinger auf ohr-höhe aufzuhängen, überleg ich mir auch, nur weiß ich nicht ob man das mit den C2 dingern machen kann.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Juni 2010)

> ich wollte eigentlich nur meine erfahrungen einbringen, vll hilfts ihm ja.


Klar, kannst du ja machen. Ich fand ja meine Logitech Z-3 auchmal total genial.^^ 
Also die Edifier S530 waren schon sehr gut und die Asus Xonar DX hat den Klang nochmal deutlich verbessert. Aber richtiger Sound ist das leider auch net. Die Mitten fehlen einfach -> da fehlt ein Bereich von etwa 120-150Hz komplett..

Die Boxen der Edifier konnte ich übrigens ohne Probleme aufhängen, da hinten eine Vorrichtung dafür war. Sollte dann bei deinen auch dabei sein. 

Da ich auch mehrer 2.1 Systeme gehört habe und auch weiß wie sich richtige Lautsprecher im Vergleich dazu anhören würde ich wie gesagt zu nem kleinen Stereo-Versärkerü+Kompaktlautsprecher raten. Das würde ich im übrigen auch dem Edifier S530 vorziehen, welches ich wiederum Teufelanlagen in dem Preisbereich vorziehen würde, da die Satteliten dort noch kleiner Ausfallen. Beim Edifier kann man wenigesten von Kompaktlautsprechern reden, die einen relativ soliden Eindruck machen (um Kompaktboxen von Teufel zu erhalten muss man schon deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, -> sind dann aber wiederum um Welten besser... uws..^^).


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

> Meine Systeme:
> Logitech LS 21 2.1 ~ 25€
> Logitech Z-3 2.1 ~ 55€
> Edifier S530 2.1 ~ 185€ (damals nur 139€, -> 180€ wären mir zu viel gewesen für Sound)


würde mir dann gerne die z3 holen oder die LS
aber sind die gut ? ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

hat Kai doch schon geschrieben...so lange man nix besseres kennt findet man sie gut, aber wenn man erstmal brauchbare Lautsprecher gehört hat will man schnell was anderes haben. Ging mir genauso. Ich hatte zuerst ein Creative Inspire 5100, dann ein Teufel Concept E300, dann einen Denon PMA-510AE zusammen mit Magnat Monitor 220 und seit dieser Woche nun wieder neue Lautsprecher, nämlich die Magnat Quantum 603. Wenn man guten Klang schätzen lernt werden die Anlage, und vor allem die Lautsprecher, automatisch mit der Zeit immer teurer ^^


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

achso
okay

aber waren die creative inspire t3130 schlecht ?


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Ob nun die Logitech oder die Creative wird ziemlich egal sein. Beide Boxen + Sub sind günstig und aus Plastik verarbeitet. Man möchte dir ja auch nichts mit Gewalt schlecht reden. Im Vergleich zu den Edifier oder den Magnat Monitor Supreme kommen keine Logitech oder Creativ Boxen Soundmässig heran. Es ist halt eine einfache Rechnung. 2 Boxen und nen Sub für was kosten die Dingers? rund 45 Euro. 

Villeicht einfach mal bestellen und ein ewentuelles Rückgaberecht einräumen lassen. Falls das gehen sollte? Villeicht gefallen sie dir ja.


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

ja aber ich will geile boxen die wenig platz einnehmen.
es gibt ja eine playstation3 und eine SLIM edtion
gibts davon ne box edition ?


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so arge Platz-Probleme hatt?  Mein PC Raum ist so um die 14m² groß und ich habe auch nur einen Schreibtisch. 

Da passt ne ganze Menge drauf. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an. Villeicht hilft es dir ja zur Veranschaulichung. Bei mir ist noch der Tower + Verstärker mit auf dem Tisch. Auch wenn deiner nicht ganz so groß ist, dürften doch zumindest 2 Boxen oder Regallautsprecher drauf passen? 
Gut das mit dem Verstärker nerft mich schon etwas. Den hätte ich lieber auf einem Regal zu stehen. Nur wiegt das Teil an die 14/15 Kilo.

Mit Playstation-Krams kenne ich mich leider garnicht aus. Kann ich nichts zu beitragen sry!


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

> Ich verstehe nicht wieso man so arge Platz-Probleme hatt? Mein PC Raum ist so um die 14m² groß und ich habe auch nur einen Schreibtisch.
> 
> Da passt ne ganze Menge drauf. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an. Villeicht hilft es dir ja zur Veranschaulichung. Bei mir ist noch der Tower + Verstärker mit auf dem Tisch. Auch wenn deiner nicht ganz so groß ist, dürften doch zumindest 2 Boxen oder Regallautsprecher drauf passen?
> Gut das mit dem Verstärker nerft mich schon etwas. Den hätte ich lieber auf einem Regal zu stehen. Nur wiegt das Teil an die 14/15 Kilo.
> ...


vielen dank.
mit playstation meinte ich , das es eine dicke playstation gibt und eine dünne, die die gleiche und sogar bessere leistung hat.
gibts auch so dicke subwoofer und davon so ne kleinere version mit besserer leistung ?


ich danke dir vielmals für das bild aber dein tisch ist auch viel größer als meiner ...
hier mal meine Bildchen 

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/RBVnlIQyYh.jpg

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

habe gerade etwas nachgeguckt und ich könnte wie man auf diesem bild sieht, die reihe mit dem drucker nach oben machen also etwas höher die "etage" machen damit ganz unten was reinpasst.
wäre das okay ?
siehe bild:

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Also meine Boxen sind die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Maße: *32 x 42 x 51* cm

Die Magnat Monitor 100 haben folgende Maße: *14,5 x 23,5 x 19,5 *cm. Sind somit ne Ecke kleiner noch.Ich denke die dürften auch auf deinen Schreibtisch passen.Wenn man die Tischlampe(verrückt) und das Headset woanders unterbringen könnte. Die kleinen Boxen entfallen dann ja komplett.
Ob die nun ins untere Fach passen, müsste man wohl ausmessen.

/*Edit */
Ich würde sie aber lieber auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Dürfte klangling wohl auch sauberer klingen. 
Falls man später noch einen Sub kaufen/nachrüsten möchte, könnte man den dann nach unten verfrachten.


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

> 14,5 x 23,5 x 19,5


höhe breite länge ? ^^



> Tischlampe(verrückt)


taschenlampe oder wie ? XD

sind diese magnat monitor 100 gut ?
ich will auch was ins untere fach reintuhen können und was auf dem tisch haben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

die Magnat Monitor 100 passen doch dicke auf den Schreibtisch! Die Tischlampe stellst du ein ganz kleines bisschen weiter vor und dann dahinter den linken Lautsprecher und rechts vom Monitor halt den rechten. Der Platz reicht da auf alle Fälle für die Magnat Monitor 100. Dazu nimmst du noch nen kleinen Verstärker wie er hier schonmal vorgestellt wurde. 

Oder du nimmst ein paar aktive Nahfeldmonitore, die dürften sich bei so geringer Entfernung (sowohl zwischen den Lautsprechern als auch zur Hörposition) auch um einiges besser anhören als Komapaktlautsprecher. Hier ein ziemlich guter für 95€ und dann hier noch ein günstiger. Beide klingen auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als solcher Creative- oder Logitech-Plastik-Schrott! Einen Verstärker brauchst du für die beiden letztgenannten Lautsprecher übrigens nicht noch extra. Die haben ihren eigenen Verstärker schon eingebaut.

Also meine Empfehlung geht in deinem Fall eindeutig zu den M-Audio AV40. Die sind klein genug für dein Platzproblem und haben für ihren Preis und ihre Größe einen fabelhaften Klang.


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Müsste Breite Höhe Tiefe sein. Die Magnat Monitor 100 sind um Längen besser, als deine vorherige Auswahl ja. Bedenke jedoch, dass noch ein kleiner Verstärker dazugehören sollte.


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

alsod ieser magant ist praktisch nur ein subwoofer ohne boxen wa ?
und dieser magnat wirklich besser als die creative teile ?
weil ich mein ich bezahle 50€ und kriege zwar den magnat aber da sind keine boxen oder sowas dabei legilich dieser bass ...
oder ?



> Bedenke jedoch, dass noch ein kleiner Verstärker dazugehören sollte.


auf deutsch ?
bitte bilder ^^


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Ne da verstehste was falsch! Die aktiven Nahfeldmonitore haben einen eingebauten Verstärker. Was heißt, die alleine kann man an deinem PC betreiben ohne was zusätzlich (Verstärker oder Anlage) kaufen zu müssen. 

Die Magnat Monitor 100 sind ein Paar Boxen. Dabei fehlt halt der Subwoofer, für gerade den kräftigen Bass. Nur kann man mit den Magnat Monitoren schlecht direkt an den PC ran. Daher kauft man sich ja den Verstärker. Über diesen gehts dann an den PC . Den Subwoofer kann man sich später nachkaufen und auch an den Verstärker anstecken. 
Wobei man mit den richtigen Einstellungen auch schon Bass aus den Magnat Monitor bekommen kann. Nur können die eben nicht so furzen, wie nen Subwoofer mit nem riesen Membran.

A_Fire_Inside ist da mit Sicherheit kompetenter als ich.


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

also nochmal für euch 
ich will ein system bestehen aus 2 boxen
und einem fetten bass also einem subwoover
für ca. 50-80€
kennt ihr da was ? 
der sollte nicht allzugroß sein


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Gut das wurde dir hier bestimmt schon vorgeschlagen. Dann nehme halt das Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem. Da haste dann auch deinen fetten Bass 

Dafür Abstriche bei den Boxen. Anders gehts nunmal nicht. Wenn mann alles auf einmal haben möchte. Auch noch super günstig.


----------



## querinkin (17. Juni 2010)

Lies bitte nochmals den Thread durch. Dir wurden schon einige Empfehlungen abgegeben. Anscheinen nimmst du dir nicht einmal die Mühe die Post zu lesen.

z.B. : Edifier C2 2.1 System (SPK-EF-C2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit: Da war ich wohl etwas zu spät...


----------



## Xburn (17. Juni 2010)

ich würde auch mehr geld ausgeben
nur will ich auf meinem tisch 1 bass und 2 boxen haben
und unten wo der drucker ist ein fetten subwoover
oder so 
da komme ich doch mit einem 100deter hin oder ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Juni 2010)

> also nochmal für euch
> ich will ein system bestehen aus 2 boxen
> und einem fetten bass also einem subwoover
> für ca. 50-80€
> ...



Ja dann nimm halt das Speedlink Gravity oder das Edifier C2...die können zwar klanglich lange nicht mit den Magnat-Lautsprechern oder den M-Audio Nahfeldmonitoren mithalten, aber wenn du auf gedröhne stehst...bitte..manche Leute sind halt komplett Beratungsresistent.


----------



## shengli (17. Juni 2010)

Viel kann man dir jetzt nicht mehr helfen Xburn. 

Der vernünftigere Weg wäre der, nach und nach aufzustocken. Sprich erst Boxen und Verstärker, dann später einen Sub zu kaufen. Wo man mit einem 100ter definitiv nicht hinkommt. Da Boxen und günstiger Verstärker schon dieses Budget einnehmen würden. 

Alternativ gibt es nur den zweiten Weg. Der heißt Abstriche machen und entweder die aktiven Monitore oder aber die Edifier zu kaufen. 

*A* oder *B*! Das sind deine Optionen.


----------



## Xburn (18. Juni 2010)

ihr versteht mich echt falsch XDD
ich kenne mir 0% mit dem musik teil aus ^^

ich will einfach 2 boxen und einen guten bass ...
wieso komme ich da mit 100€ nicht hin ?

ich will keinen BEST OF THE BEST teil sondern einfach guten sound
2 böxerchen und ein subwoofer bzw. bass (ich glaube das ist das gleiche)
haben ^^
ggf. werde ich mir später ein teil kaufen (wo nun der drucker steht) werde ich mit so nem fetten teil noch ersetzen (ich habe kp wie der heißt) 

was denkt ihr ?
was lässt sich damit kaufen ^^


----------



## shengli (18. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> ihr versteht mich echt falsch XDD



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Die Frage ist wer wehn hier falsch versteht? Es wurde wirklich alles bereits mit dir durchgegangen. Viele Vorschläge unterbreitet und dir erklärt worauf es letzt endlich ankommt. 
Wenn man nach jetzigem Stand immer noch nichts begriffen hatt, frage ich mich wirklich fast, ob man uns hier nicht _verkackeiern möchte. 

Verstehe das bitte nicht falsch!__ Aber mehr unter die Arme greifen kann man dir nicht.

Ich muss ins Bett 


_


----------



## Xburn (18. Juni 2010)

kannst du mir einfach erklären
was ein sub ist und was er macht ..
dann mit dem boxen erklären und dem regler ^^

was muss ich den kaufen damit ich 2 boxen auf meinem tisch habe und ein subwoover und ein fetten bass
also das sytstem sollte besser sein als die von logitech oder creative t3130 und bis 100€ kosten

würde das teil hier abgehen ?
müsste doch oder ?

Philips SPA 5300/10 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Elektronik

das sollte realtiv gut sein 

was meisnt du ? und dann mit der zeit noch so ein fettes ding dann auf den platz wo mein drucker ist


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> also nochmal für euch
> ich will ein system bestehen aus 2 boxen
> und einem fetten bass also einem subwoover
> für ca. 50-80€
> ...


 
Was du willst, ist schlicht und einfach gegen die Physik!
Hoher Pegel, guter Klang, relativ klein und günstig im Preis ist einfach nicht machbar!

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum du auf einem Sub bestehst, ein Sub der die ganz tiefen Frequenzen sauber widergibt ist 1. wesentlich größer und 2. braucht er auch viel mehr Leistung und ein ganz anders aufgebautes Chassi!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juni 2010)

Xburn,
kauf dir nen gebrauchten Stereo-Verstärker, der 2 Lautsprecherkanäle hat (A+B). Dann kannst du dazu die Magnat Supreme 100er nehmen und später über den B-Kanal ne Sub nachrüsten. 

Oder sie dich auf dem Gebrachtmarkt nach nem 2.1 System um, dass ehemalig aus ner etwas höheren Preisregion (ab 150€ stammt).
Da hier wäre z.B. evtl mal nen brauchbares 2.1 System: Onkyo HTX-22HD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde ihm wirklich zu aktive Nahfeldmonitoren raten. Kompakt-Lautsprecher klingen auf so wenig Platz einfach nicht gut und haben übertriebene Höhen, da braucht es schon 1,5-2m Abstand zum Lautsprecher.
Daher ist meine Empfehlung weiterhin der M-Audio AV40 Studiophile Nahfeldmonitor. Die haben einen Verstärker schon eingebaut, man braucht also außer den Lautsprechern nix weiter, höchstens noch ein Verbindungskabel zum PC. Die Nahfeldmonitore haben eine extra Entzerrung für den Nahfeldbereich, klingen also im Gegensatz zu Komapktlautsprechern auch schon gut wenn man sehr nah davor sitzt.



> kannst du mir einfach erklären
> was ein sub ist und was er macht ..
> dann mit dem boxen erklären und dem regler



Ein Subwoofer ist ein Lautsprecher, der speziell für die Basswiedergabe ausgelegt ist. Deswegen gibt er auch nur die Bassanteile vom Sound von Musik, Filmen oder Spielen wieder. Die Hoch- und Mittel-Ton-Anteile müssen dann von den Satelliten, also den kleinenLautsprechern die du auf den Tisch stellen willst, wiedergegeben werden. Da die Satelliten bei den üblichen PC-Systemen aber viel zu klein Dimensioniert sind klingen die immer sehr sehr blechern. Daher raten wir alle dir von solchen Systemen ab! Es klingt einfach nicht gut wenn du nur einen bellenden Subwoofer und blecherne Satelliten hast zum Musik hören.




> was muss ich den kaufen damit ich 2 boxen auf meinem tisch habe und ein subwoover und ein fetten bass
> also das sytstem sollte besser sein als die von logitech oder creative t3130 und bis 100€ kosten



Warum willst du denn *unbedingt* einen Subwoofer???
Die Subwoofer von solchen kleinen Systemen wie du sie hier immer wieder erwähnst sind ein Witz. Die haben keinerlei Tiefgang und husten höchstens vor sich hin wenn du mal ein bisschen aufdrehst. Ehrlich, ich hatte selbst mal so ein Ding, und das einzige was man von dem Teil gehört hat waren die Luftströme im Bassreflexrohr, das ist aber kein Bass, sondern ein Husten oder Bellen gewesen.
Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen, dass z.B. die Magnat Monitor 100 bei Wandnaher aufstellung auf jeden Fall tiefer kommen und besseren Bass liefern als solche Mini-Subwoofer die den Namen überhaupt nicht verdient haben, denn die Monitor 100 haben zusammen gesehen viel mehr Volumen als so ein Subwooferchen und vor allem auch viel mehr Membranfläche. Und genau das braucht es für Bässe.



> würde das teil hier abgehen ?
> müsste doch oder ?
> 
> Philips SPA 5300/10 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem



Das Teil ist mindestens genauso blödsinn wie die Dinger von Logitech und Creative...sowas ist klanglich einfach ein schlechter Witz


----------



## Xburn (18. Juni 2010)

> Das Teil ist mindestens genauso blödsinn wie die Dinger von Logitech und Creative...sowas ist klanglich einfach ein schlechter Witz


 ich verstehe euch einfach nicht oder ihr mich.
ich will kein SUPER modell für 150-200€
das ist VIEL zu VIEL
ich will maximal 110€ ausgeben
und ebenfalls ein super system haben was nicht allzu riesig ist.
ich will paar sachen auf meinem tisch haben und eine sache unter dem drucker ..
was gibbets den da so ?
das muss nicht MEGA SUPER DOLLE geil sein sondern einfach nur gut und nett


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juni 2010)

> Daher ist meine Empfehlung weiterhin der M-Audio AV40 Studiophile Nahfeldmonitor


Das wäre wohl mit eine der besten Lösungen (neben dem Setup Verstärker+Kompaktlautsprecher) und auch gleichzeitig die einfachste.  Die sind ja auch für unter 100€ zu bekommen und finden locker auf dem Schreibtsch platz.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juni 2010)

> ich verstehe euch einfach nicht oder ihr mich.
> ich will kein SUPER modell für 150-200€
> das ist VIEL zu VIEL
> ich will maximal 110€ ausgeben
> ...



Du verstehst uns anscheinend nicht....

Die Lautsprecher die ich dir verlinkt habe kosten nichtmal 100€!!! wo ist da das Problem?? UNd warum willst du unbedingt einen Subwoofer dazu haben? Also etwas, was unter dem Tisch steht? Es geht doch auch ohne!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juni 2010)

Jep mit den aktiven Monitoren kannst du sogar ne Party schmeißen. Die haben echt Power.


----------



## Xburn (18. Juni 2010)

> Jep mit den aktiven Monitoren kannst du sogar ne Party schmeißen. Die haben echt Power.


die haben doch bestimmt nicht so einen guten bass wie ein subwoover 

habe mich heute wie von euch vorgeschlagen in saturn im hifi bereich erkundigt und alle haben mir folgende sachen vorgeschlagen:

Harman Kardon SoundSticks II Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und

JBL Spot 2.1 Lautsprecher-System schwarz-weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die hat hesagt das das harman teil in der preisklasse 150€ das aller beste sei bei der hifi abteilung und das im gegensatz um phillips, logitech und creative schrott einsache super spitze wäre.
das sound und der bass waren auch besser aber halt nicht SUPER MEEGAAAAA besser ^^
das gleiche gilt für das JBL system.
die sagte das die harman eine super fima sei.
allerdings sieht das teil aus wie eine wasserpfeife von design wie ich das sehen durfte und das ist fraglich zu kaufen.
da wären die JBLs von der optik viel besser ^^

was sagt ihr nun ?
ich will einfach nur guten bass und sound 

die sagte damit biste locker zufrieden und brauchst auch keine erweiterung weil das locker ausreicht für 1 zimmer ^^

was ist eure meinung ?

habe auch das hier dort gesehen aber die oberen sollten besser sein :

Philips SPA 5300/10 2.1 Multimedia-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Elektronik
von der optik ist das teil einfach nur der traum
vom bass ebenfalls , wenn man ihn normal anhat, sobald man sehr laut macht wird er "unscharf"
und der sound ist akzeptabel ^^

Philips SPA 9350 2.1 Multimedia Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Elektronik
bei den teilen war der sound auf JEDENFALL gleichwertig wie ich fand mit den harman teilen , jedoch war der bass einfach super leise auf maximum ^^


nun seit ihr wiedermal gefragt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juni 2010)

Sag mal, liest du überhaupt unsere Posts???? Ich fühl mich hier wirklich langsam von dir veräppelt...seit zig Posts versuchen wir dir zu erklären das solche Mini-Dinger klanglicher Dünnpfiff sind und du kommst immer wieder mit sowas.
Die Beratung in solchen Elektrogroßmärkten kannst du mal getrost vergessen. Sobald die merken, dass man keine Ahnung hat erzählen die nur Müll (zumindest zum überwiegenden Teil).

Vom Kaufkriterium Optik solltest du bei deinem Budget erstmal getrost abstand nehmen. Bei Lautsprechern kommt es auf den Klang an, die Optik ist doch nur eine nette Beigabe und hat überhaupt nichts mit der ordentlichen Funktion zu tun.



> die haben doch bestimmt nicht so einen guten bass wie ein subwoover



Nochmal, damit es auch deine letzte graue Zelle mitbekommt....die "subwoofer" von solchen Mini-Systemen haben den Begriff eigentlich garnicht verdient weil die viel zu winzig sind für einen richtigen Tiefgang. Bei dem Harman&Kardon System hast du 12,2 Liter Subwoofer-Volumen und eine einzige Membran mit 15cm Durchmesser (was höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal korrekt ist, da wird gern das ganze Chassis mitgerechnet). Bei den von mir empfohlenen M-Audio AV40 Studiophile hast du ein Volumen von 6,2 Liter und einen Membran-Druchmesser von 10cm *pro Lautsprecher*! Da du die Teile ja aber in Stereo benutzt und der Bass eigentlich immer aus beiden Lautsprechern gleichmäßig kommt wird er auch von beiden Lautsprechern wiedergegeben wodurch du diese Zahlen nochmal verdoppeln kannst.

Das heißt du hast bei den M-Audio AV40 effektiv 20cm Tieftöner-Membran (5cm mehr als bei dem H&K)und ein Volumen von 12,4 Liter. Glaubst du jetzt immernoch, dass der Subwoofer von diesem H&K-System (H&K = Harman & Kardon!) stärker ist?
Diese Rechnug geht genauso mit jedem anderen von dir genannten System auf da die alle nur solche Mini-Subwooferchen haben.

Ganz abgesehen davon sind diese H&K-Lautsprecher komplett aus Plastik und nichtmal innen gedämmt...was denkst du wie da der Schall in den Lautsprechern verrückt spielt?! Das klingt schon allein durch die Plastik-Gehäuse blechern und durch die fehlende Dämmung kommt es massig zu Verzerrungen in den Lautsprecher-Gehäusen die natürlich vom Lautsprechergehäuse auch nach außen abgegeben werden.

Also nochmal meine Frage an dich:

*Warum sträubst du dich so davor ein von uns empfohlenes System zu nehmen???*


----------



## querinkin (18. Juni 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Lies bitte nochmals den Thread durch. Dir wurden schon einige Empfehlungen abgegeben. Anscheinen nimmst du dir nicht einmal die Mühe die Post zu lesen.
> 
> z.B. : Edifier C2 2.1 System (SPK-EF-C2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Edit: Da war ich wohl etwas zu spät...



Zum 10ten mal...


----------



## Xburn (18. Juni 2010)

> http://www.as-trade4u.com/astrade4u/images/ArtSPK-EF-C2.jpg


das edifier c2 sieht gut aus
hoffentlich empfiehlt ihr das auch ?

ist da teil sein geld wert ?
ist es gut ?
wie viel kostet es ? ^^
ich will bei online games wie bad company 2 z.b auch meinen spaß mit einem guten bass haben 
sind die M-Audio AV40 besser als der Edifier ?
weil ich will guten bass also nicht so ein bass kack sondern richtig fetten bass 
und reinen sound


----------



## querinkin (18. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber wie blöd bist du eigentlich?

Schau ein Post weiter oben. Da wirst du die Preise des Edifier finden.
Alle Antworten auf deine anderen Fragen sind ebenfalls in diesem Thread enthalten. Lies dir den ganzen Thread nochmals in Ruhe durch.


----------



## relgeitz (18. Juni 2010)

Xburn schrieb:


> das edifier c2 sieht gut aus
> hoffentlich empfiehlt ihr das auch ?
> 
> ist da teil sein geld wert ?
> ...



aussehen weiß ich noch nicht, ist mir aber eigentlich egal, so lange der sound passt. 

kosten: ca. 60euro ohne versand - hab 73 mit versand nach österreich bezahlt Edifier C2 2.1 System (SPK-EF-C2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ob es sein geld wert ist und gut ist kann ich dir wahrscheindlich erst in zwei/drei wochen sagen. hab heute erst die versende bestätigung erhalten, und ich bin die nächsten zwei wochen geschäftlich unterwegs. 

für 80euro kannst du nicht den perfekten sound erwarten, aber ich wollte ein günstiges system für meine mp3s und filme, da ich sowieso mit headset zocke. 

mir wurde auch ein verstärker mit den 100/200er lautsprechern empfohlen, an sich nicht schlecht. aber irgendwie konnte ich mich damit nicht anfreunden, und das edifier c2 ist ein guter kompromiss für mich. wird teilweise sogar mit nem teufel um 150euro gleich gesetzt (find den test jetzt nicht mehr auf die schnelle) 

Ich finde die combi des C2 ziemlich gut: verstärker, funk fernbedienung, große lautsprecher und sub, alles aus holz, und gut verarbeitet. ich denke es wird für mich passen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (18. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, dir will hier jetzt wirklich niemand mehr helfen. Verständlich.

ALSO:

a) Edifier C2
b) Kombi aus Billig-Verstärker und Magnat Monitor 100
c) aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass der Thread jetzt 9 Seiten lang ist? 9 Seiten!

Ich würde dir c) empfehlen, also die M-Audio AV40. Deren Klang ist relativ neutral. Aber ich glaub, dir kann man nicht mehr helfen.
Meine Empfehlung:
Kauf dir ein 10€-Ding von Trust.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Juni 2010)

> sind die M-Audio AV40 besser als der Edifier ?


JA! Zum tausendsten Mal!



> weil ich will guten bass also nicht so ein bass kack sondern richtig fetten bass


Definiere "guter bass", "bass kack", "richtig fetten bass"

So wie du redest glaube ich, du stehst auf pubertären Kiddie-Bumm-Bumm-Bass...den werden die M-Audio nicht bieten. Die haben einen dosierten knackigen Bass. Du willst wahrscheinlich einen übersteuerten Schwabbel-Bass haben, hauptsache die Wände wackeln, wie es sich anhört....egal...
also wenn du so einen Bumm-Bumm-Bass haben willst greif zu irgendeinem Billig-Logitech-Schrott.



> und reinen sound


bekommst du in der Preisklasse nicht.
Die M-Audio AV40 kommen reinem Klang aber am nächsten von allen genannten Lautsprechern.


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nochmal, damit es auch deine letzte graue Zelle mitbekommt....die "subwoofer" von solchen Mini-Systemen haben den Begriff eigentlich garnicht verdient weil die viel zu winzig sind für einen richtigen Tiefgang. Bei dem Harman&Kardon System hast du 12,2 Liter Subwoofer-Volumen und eine einzige Membran mit 15cm Durchmesser (was höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal korrekt ist, da wird gern das ganze Chassis mitgerechnet). Bei den von mir empfohlenen M-Audio AV40 Studiophile hast du ein Volumen von 6,2 Liter und einen Membran-Druchmesser von 10cm *pro Lautsprecher*! Da du die Teile ja aber in Stereo benutzt und der Bass eigentlich immer aus beiden Lautsprechern gleichmäßig kommt wird er auch von beiden Lautsprechern wiedergegeben wodurch du diese Zahlen nochmal verdoppeln kannst.
> 
> Das heißt du hast bei den M-Audio AV40 effektiv 20cm Tieftöner-Membran (5cm mehr als bei dem H&K)und ein Volumen von 12,4 Liter.


 
Na na so ganz stimmt das aber nicht, denn ein 20er Sub bietet mehr Membranfläsche als 2 10er. Zwei 10er sind 2*78,5cm² und ein 20er sind 314cm², auserdem verdoppelt sich nicht die Lautsärke durch einen zweiten Lautsprecher sondern nur um 3dB bei gleicher Leistung pro Lautsprecher.

Ansonsten haste mit dem Rest aber recht!


----------



## Bloodhour86 (19. Juni 2010)

Spare lieber noch und hole dir ein günstiges Teufel System !!!


----------



## sh4sta (19. Juni 2010)

Lasst ihn sich doch einfach seine komischen Boxen da kaufen und gut ist.
Ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an und von Anfang an merkt man, das er sich auf diese Teile einfach eingeschossen hat und absolut Beratungs resitent ist.

Spart euch euere super hilfsbereitschaft und Fachwissen lieber für Leute die dieses zu schätzen wissen.  Gerade fire inside, der sich extrem rein hängt, man kann nicht alle bekehren. 


Gruß


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2010)

Lasst Ihn  doch einfach - Ein Kindergartenkind will "fetten Bass", der noch nicht einmal im Ansatz eine Ahnung von seinem eigenen Gebrabbel hat geschweige denn einfach mal einen unterklassigen Subwoofer gehört hat. 
Du hast einfach null Ahnung, und wenn du dir nicht helfen lassen wilsst dann kauf dir bei ebay so ein System mit 2000 Watt Subwoofer für 30 € und fertig!

So ein hoffnungsloser Fall eines 13 jährigen Kindes hab Ich noch nie gelesen. 
*
Desweiteren steht verdammt viel in meinem HowTo!*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juni 2010)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Na na so ganz stimmt das aber nicht, denn ein 20er Sub bietet mehr Membranfläsche als 2 10er. Zwei 10er sind 2*78,5cm² und ein 20er sind 314cm², auserdem verdoppelt sich nicht die Lautsärke durch einen zweiten Lautsprecher sondern nur um 3dB bei gleicher Leistung pro Lautsprecher.
> 
> Ansonsten haste mit dem Rest aber recht!



Mathe war nie meine Stärke  OK, ein 20er Tieftonchassis kann etwas tiefer spielen als zwei 10er, aber durch den längeren Hub des 20er Chassis spielt das dafür auch ungenauer, 2 10er Chassis dürften also knackiger klingen. 



> Gerade fire inside, der sich extrem rein hängt, man kann nicht alle  bekehren.



Ich berate ihn mittlerweiler per PN  wahrscheinlich traut er sich nichtmehr hier zu posten


----------



## Fatpet (19. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Thread bislang verfolgt und bin am überlegen, mir die M-Audio AV40 zuzulegen. Dann bin ich aber auf das hier gestoßen: 
AMAZONA.de - Studio > Test: M-Audio AV 20, AV 30, AV 40


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juni 2010)

Diesen Klangeindruck kannst du getrost vergessen...die bemänglen die Tief- und Hochtonwiedergabe...das ist nunmal ein Nahfeldmonitor und kein Kompaktlautsprecher. Solche Abhörmonitore sind extra darauf ausgelegt sehr neutral zu klingen, dass heißt, es wird alles so wiedergegeben wie es eigentlich sein soll, nichts wird betont, nichts wird verschluckt. Die mit einer 150€-Mini-Anlage zu vergleichen und deren Loudness-Abstimmung (Tiefen und Höhen lauter) als "besser" hinzustellen zeugt nur von der fachlichen Inkompetenz der Tester. Dieser Laden da hat absolut keine Ahnung wovon die schreiben.


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Mathe war nie meine Stärke  OK, ein 20er Tieftonchassis kann etwas tiefer spielen als zwei 10er, aber durch den längeren Hub des 20er Chassis spielt das dafür auch ungenauer, 2 10er Chassis dürften also knackiger klingen.


 
Na das wage ich mal anzuzweifeln, den ein 20er hat nicht zwangsläufig einen längeren Hub und spielt dadurch unpräzieser, das Chassi macht es eben


----------



## Sahit (19. Juni 2010)

Also noch mal zum C2 es ist sein Geld wert allerdings würde ich dir zu ner Guten soundkarte raten. Hab das C2 und seit gut 5tagen ne Asus Xonar DX ist einfach der Hammer jetzt also nicht nur das Boxenset machts.
100€ Soundkarte + 10€ Boxen = Schlechter Sound immer dran denken "Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied" Zu deinen Anderen fragen dürfte mein Test alles beantworten was ich hier auch schon mal gepostet hab 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/95148-erfahrungsbericht-test-edifier-c2.html
Jetzt übrigens komplett Überarbeitet


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Ich find das C2 nicht schlecht, bloß die Farbe ist nicht ganz so meins. Zum glück kann man sowas lackieren.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Juni 2010)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Na das wage ich mal anzuzweifeln, den ein 20er hat nicht zwangsläufig einen längeren Hub und spielt dadurch unpräzieser, das Chassi macht es eben



Sicher hat ein 20er Chassis nicht zwangsläufig einen längeren Hub...aber schau mal auf die Preisklasse in der wir uns hier bewegen  da halte ich ein Kurzhub 20er Chassis für eher unrealistisch in einem Subwoofer


----------



## Xburn (20. Juni 2010)

ich denke ich hole mir einfach den teufel wenn der gut ist dann behalte ich den hauptsache der bass und der ton stimmen ^^
ist es schlimm wenn der teufel unter dem drucker da liegt @inside ?



> Lasst Ihn doch einfach - Ein Kindergartenkind will "fetten Bass", der noch nicht einmal im Ansatz eine Ahnung von seinem eigenen Gebrabbel hat geschweige denn einfach mal einen unterklassigen Subwoofer gehört hat.


halt den rand
ich rede normal und beleidige keinen dann tuh du das bitte auch nicht ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2010)

> ist es schlimm wenn der teufel unter dem drucker da liegt @inside ?


 schlimm ist es nicht, wenn er nur so passt und es halbwegs anständig klingt kannst du ihn auch auf die Seite legen (aber bitte nicht auf die Seite, wo das Lautsprecher-Chassis ist!) nach Möglichkeit solltest du da aber ein paar Gummifüßchen dazwischen packen, damit der Schreibtisch nicht so extrem stark mitschwingt....das macht den Klang verwaschener und sorgt für ein komisches Gefühl in den Händen wenn du die auf dem Schreibtisch hast


----------

